# Critical Care with DNR



## mony94803 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a question regarding Critical Care coding.  A patient who came from the ED who is in Acute Resp Failure and was transferred to the ICU intubated and on vent, can the pulmonary physician who was asked by the hospitalist to see the patient in the ICU code for critical care?

Also, if the patient is know to have a DNR status and they are only making the patient comfortable/pallative care in the ICU and waiting for demise, can the specialist code for Critical Care?  I ask this because Medicare states that the patient must"support vital system functions to treat single or multiple vital organ systm failure and/or to prevent furth life threatening deterioration of the patients contidion".  

Thanks
Simone


----------

